# Passed the exam now I need advice .....



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

O.K., so I passed the exam for the apprenticeship at local 11. I took it on 11/19/2008 so I haven't received my interview date just yet. i need to know what the appropriate thing to wear to the interview is. I have heard both, shirt and tie and , or overalls. What do you suggest?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Job interview? What do you think?:whistling2:
By the way: Congrats,wish you all the luck!!! It's a great Profession!!!!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

do yourself a favor and dont dress like your going to a concert or a club - its work for petes sake- i work around some of the worst dressed guys in the industry IMHO , oh and probably my biggest pet peeve is if your not a 4XL dont wear that size - they size clothing for a reason - poorly fitting clothing has no place at work


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dress like a professional. that is not necessarily a 3 piece suit but more of a casual Friday. BE PRESENTABLE and by the time you are this age you should know what presentable is. If you have tats hide them (long sleeves), hair do something about it, 7-11 sells combs, as noted those damn clothes should fit you not Bubba the whale, use that tooth brush and mouth wash. MANNERS my man, use your manners. Oh take that backwards baseball hat off it automatically deducts 10 points off your IQ. Were presentable shoes new work boots would work if clean and look good.

You want to have an edge over those other guys, the market is tough give yourself every advantage.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

Main thing, don't look or act like an idiot. You will be assumed to be an idiot right off the get go, don't prove them right. No hat. And if you wear your pants hanging off your ass and down by your knees, don't even bother showing up. Cover the tats, they are not a sign of intellligence. If you have one of those little tuffs of hair under your lower lip, get rid of that too. Leave the earrings with your girlfriend. Button shirt, tucked in. Look confident but not cocky. These guys won't be impressed that you once put in a dimmer switch for your uncle Bob. Frame any experience that you may have in a way that shows apptitude and your eagerness to learn a skilled trade. Do not, I repeat, do not be late, even if you have to get there 3 hours early and wait in your car. And if you are not driving and American car, maybe park a block away and walk to the hall ( this is entirely up to you, but there are still some locals around that post no foreign cars allowed in the parking lot ). Good luck.


----------

